# does anybody in the northwest own a caiman?



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

does anybody in the northwest own a caiman? im looking to get sum more experience b4 buying one


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they've one in the rep room near blackpool, not sure about any private owners though


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i went down to stockport pet warehouse today they have a dwarf in it was amazing


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

can anybody help me


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

only one i know about is at stockport. great little setup they have.

Ian


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i went to stockport pet warehouse if thats where u mean it seemed a lil small to me tbh


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

BigBaz said:


> pet warehouse


Have pet warehouse started selling reptiles again.......


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol a guy stopped one of my brothers mates at the side of the road and asked him if he wanted to buy a curviers dwarf caiman and my brothers mate got his number coz he thought id want it XD


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

yeh y


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

BigBaz said:


> yeh y


 
very sorry as I was replying to this I just noticed it's pet warehouse Me thought it was pets at home 

I stand sorry my misstake :notworthy:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

reptile zone here in bristol have one


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

there is 2 for sale in the reptile room blackpool £150 each i think


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

thnx for the help. any one actually own one


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

sorry but we dont we have a mississippi alligator and a cuban crocodile,


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kearsley Tropicals in Kearsley - near Bolton. The guy has got either a caiman, croc or alligator n a big tank in the back out of public view (don`t know which one it is but it`s about 3 foot).


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

I think the best plave to go is the reptile room, they have a couple and would be glad to give advice, 
they're in blackpool/cleveleys


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

The only places I've seen them, is stockport pet warehouse, where I'd like to see a better, bigger enclosure... As they have the space... And there's a young one at discount koi and aquatics in stoke, stunning setup, but again will need to be bigger when older


----------

